# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Good Information on Magnesium

## donnay

This is some really good information, and I wanted to pass it on.




> Carolyn Dean, MD, ND
> Orthomolecular Medicine News Service
> 
> Thu, 09 Nov 2017
> 
> Even though Ive spent the last 20 years focused on one mineral, magnesium, its made me a generalist, not a specialist, because magnesium does so much for the body. Most people are deficient in magnesium. So Ive listed below the top 10 facts and 12 functions associated with magnesium. There are several contraindications to magnesium therapy, but most often withholding it is unwise. Moreover, in magnesium-deficient individuals, high dose vitamin D can cause their magnesium levels to be further depleted. The large number of magnesium deficiency diseases (more than 60) makes it difficult for doctors to diagnose their true cause .[1]
> 
> Sixty-five conditions associated with magnesium deficiency
> 
> ...

----------


## lilymc

Thanks for always posting this information. When you have time, I want to ask you if you know about any natural remedies for arthritis. My mom has it, and she has been in terrible pain recently And the medicine her doctor prescribed is not working for her.

----------


## donnay

> Thanks for always posting this information. When you have time, I want to ask you if you know about any natural remedies for arthritis. My mom has it, and she has been in terrible pain recently… And the medicine her doctor prescribed is not working for her.


The first thing I would suggest, is she needs to look at her diet.  I have known lots of people who stopped drinking sweeten tea to see within a certain time frame a lessening affect of arthritis.

Fluoride is a huge problem for the bones and joints.  Many cheap and non-organic black and green teas are loaded with it.

References:  
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/heal...-problems.html
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/womans-...r-doctors-say/
https://www.endocrineweb.com/news/os...e-osteoporosis
http://naturopathicearth.com/2017/07/04/water-fluoride/

She also needs to look at food that will cause inflammation.  Dairy can be a culprit.

I would suggest she look into Turmeric.  She can take capsules or even drink a golden milk ( *recipe* )

Spice like:  Ginger, Pepper and Cinnamon are also great to use more.

Magnesium is critical.  I like a topical spray which she can spray on her feet before bed.  I also like this:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Using high doses of magnesium (*600-1200 mg elemental magnesium per day*) for migraines, high blood pressure, angina, diabetes, high cholesterol, muscle cramps and spasms, nerve tingling and burning, is far less invasive than immediately prescribing drugs.


High doses can also cause diarrhea and cramping. Or worse. Everything is good and bad.  If some is good, a lot is not necessarily better or a good thing too.  

https://www.livestrong.com/article/3...uch-magnesium/




> As the fourth most common mineral in your body, magnesium is involved in many important biological processes. Up to half of all the magnesium in your body is found in your bones, but magnesium is also involved in regulating blood pressure, blood sugar, muscle movement, nerve function, the immune system and energy metabolism. Health supplements containing magnesium are available without a prescription, but you should always consult your doctor before taking a health supplement such as magnesium because taking too much magnesium can cause severe side effects.
> 
> Gastrointestinal Effects
> 
> The earliest symptoms of magnesium toxicity are often gastrointestinal. Magnesium *acts as a laxative*, and diarrhea is frequently the first symptom of too much magnesium intake. Additional gastrointestinal symptoms might also occur, such as stomach upset, nausea, vomiting and abdominal cramping. Although toxicity is rare from dietary sources alone, the U.S. Institute of Medicine recommends a *maximum of 350 mg of supplemental magnesium per day for adults*. Doses less than this rarely cause symptoms of toxicity.
> 
> Cardiovascular Effects
> 
> Magnesium toxicity might adversely affect the cardiovascular system. Severe drops in blood pressure, also known as hypotension, have been reported after taking excessive doses of magnesium. Too much magnesium in the blood can also slow heartbeat or cause erratic heart rhythms, also known as arrhythmias. If very high levels of magnesium accumulate in the blood the heart might stop beating completely, called cardiac arrest.
> ...

----------


## donnay

> High doses can also cause diarrhea and cramping. Or worse. Everything is good and bad.  If some is good, a lot is not necessarily better or a good thing too.  
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/3...uch-magnesium/



Zip you really need to learn to read.  My OP already pointed out the contraindications in the article.  It really is no wonder the red bars you have.  You are like the annoying aunt who jumps into conversations with nothing to add.

----------


## lilymc

> The first thing I would suggest, is she needs to look at her diet.  I have known lots of people who stopped drinking sweeten tea to see within a certain time frame a lessening affect of arthritis.
> 
> Fluoride is a huge problem for the bones and joints.  Many cheap and non-organic black and green teas are loaded with it.
> 
> References:  
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/heal...-problems.html
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/womans-...r-doctors-say/
> https://www.endocrineweb.com/news/os...e-osteoporosis
> http://naturopathicearth.com/2017/07/04/water-fluoride/
> ...


Sounds great, thanks so much!  I did tell her that she should cut out all dairy, because I had heard that it causes inflammation.  I hadnt heard about fluoride and the cheap teas... and I wasnt sure what things she _should_ take, so I will definitely pass along all this info.

Also the magnesium sounds like an excellent idea. 

Thanks again Donna!

----------


## donnay

> Sounds great, thanks so much!  I did tell her that she should cut out all dairy, because I had heard that it causes inflammation.  I hadn’t heard about fluoride and the cheap teas... and I wasn’t sure what things she _should_ take, so I will definitely pass along all this info.
> 
> Also the magnesium sounds like an excellent idea. 
> 
> Thanks again Donna!


You're welcome.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The first thing I would suggest, is she needs to look at her diet.  I have known lots of people who stopped drinking sweeten tea to see within a certain time frame a lessening affect of arthritis.
> 
> Fluoride is a huge problem for the bones and joints.  Many cheap and non-organic black and green teas are loaded with it.
> 
> References:  
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/heal...-problems.html
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/womans-...r-doctors-say/
> https://www.endocrineweb.com/news/os...e-osteoporosis
> http://naturopathicearth.com/2017/07/04/water-fluoride/
> ...


Donnay, will that golden milk loosen a sprain? Pain's not a huge issue-it's just taking a really long time to heal.  The physiotherapy is tedious AF and rather painful.

----------


## donnay

> Donnay, will that golden milk loosen a sprain? Pain's not a huge issue-it's just taking a really long time to heal.  The physiotherapy is tedious AF and rather painful.


Turmeric will definitely bring down the inflammation and that is what you want.  




> *Turmeric*
> 
> Turmeric not only gives food a unique flavor, but also soothes sprained muscles and inflamed joints. Besides the anti- inflammatory properties of turmeric, it also prevents blood clotting, improves the circulation, and treats skin and digestive issues. Fill a small bowl with lukewarm water. Add one tablespoon of lime juice and two tablespoons of turmeric powder to make a thick paste. Use this paste on the affected part and cover it with a bandage. Keep it for 10 hours. Follow this remedy for a week and repeat the same procedure after every 10 hours.
> 
> Alternatively, mix limestone powder and turmeric powder in equal proportion and add some warm water to make a thick paste. Now, heat this paste and apply it on your sprained ankle. Use a bandage to wrap the paste. Leave it for the whole night and remove in the morning. For best results, repeat this continuously for three days.
> 
> Moreover, you can add a tsp of turmeric powder in a glass of lukewarm milk and drink it to get relief from the pain. Have it twice a day for a week.


https://www.homeremedyhacks.com/18-h...prained-ankle/

Magnesium spray is great to use topically and/or with a combination of these essential oils with a carrier oil (coconut, Jojoba) -- Helichrysum, German Chamomile, and Lavender to apply on injury help relieve the pain and swelling).

Castor oil packs are also good at bedtime.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> High doses can... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by donnay
> ...



Yep; classic Zip:

-Not contributing to the discussion
-Contrary for the sake of being contrary
-No interest in discussing the topic



Neg rep incoming.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Thanks for always posting this information. When you have time, I want to ask you if you know about any natural remedies for arthritis. My mom has it, and she has been in terrible pain recently… And the medicine her doctor prescribed is not working for her.


FWIW, I've found that fasting can help inflammation. I don't have a lot of science beyond this, mostly experience. Hope this helps!  ~hugs~

----------


## lilymc

> FWIW, I've found that fasting can help inflammation. I don't have a lot of science beyond this, mostly experience. Hope this helps!  ~hugs~


Interesting. I did a search on fasting and inflammation and apparently many people are saying the same thing, that intermittent fasting can help with inflammation and painful joints.  I will definitely pass this along to my mom. Thanks HB!

----------


## specsaregood

On the topic of magnesium deficiency.  It is the #1 cause of teeth grinding.  My offspring used to have a big problem, grinding his teeth in his sleep every night, it was disturbing.   As soon as I upped his magnesium intake via supplements it went away immediately.

----------


## donnay

> On the topic of magnesium deficiency.  It is the #1 cause of teeth grinding.  My offspring used to have a big problem, grinding his teeth in his sleep every night, it was disturbing.   As soon as I upped his magnesium intake via supplements it went away immediately.


Hmm...very interesting.

----------


## donnay

Magnesium - The Master Mineral -
https://s3.amazonaws.com/wellness.ma...terMineral.pdf

----------


## donnay

Magnesium Deficiency Symptoms – What You Need to Know
https://www.drperlmutter.com/magnesi...es-treatments/

----------


## donnay

*Magnesium Reduces Diabetes and Helps Keep You Young*

By Dr. Mercola

Magnesium is an essential mineral used in pathways for energy production, protein synthesis and cell signaling.1 The mineral is involved in nearly 300 metabolic reactions.2 It is used by every organ and muscle in your body, especially your heart, kidneys and bones. Deficiency and insufficiency have been associated with a number of health conditions, including heart disease, Type 2 diabetes, hypertension and osteoporosis.

In the care of pregnant women, magnesium sulfate is used to prevent seizures in women suffering from pre-eclampsia or eclampsia, a pregnancy complication that can result in high blood pressure, seizures and coma, threatening the life of the mother and baby.3

You might assume that a simple blood test would reveal a magnesium deficiency, but 60 percent is stored in your skeleton, 27 percent in your muscles and only 1 percent is found outside of your cells.4 To determine your levels you'll need a magnesium RBC test that can be done without a physician's order, except in the state of New York.5 Dr. Carolyn Dean, author of "The Magnesium Miracle," recommends a level of 6.0 to 6.5 milligrams per deciliter (mg/dL).

Are You At Risk?
The U.S. recommended dietary allowance (RDA) for magnesium is between 310 to 420 mg per day, depending upon your age and sex.6 However, this RDA is based on achieving a blood level lower than Dean believes will maintain optimal health. Dr. Danine Fruge, associate medical director at the Pritikin Longevity Center in Florida, told CNN:7 "Studies have shown that only about 25 percent of U.S. adults are at or above the recommended daily amount of 310 to 320 mg for women and 400 to 420 [mg] for men."

The 2005-2006 National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey showed less than 50 percent of Americans had adequate intake to meet the RDA standard.8 Another study found 68 percent didn't meet the RDA for magnesium intake and 19 percent of people ate less than half the recommended amount.9 Dean points out that in a population where nearly 80 percent are deficient in optimal levels of magnesium, a common laboratory normal range of 4.2 to 6.8 mg/dL is not enough to deter symptoms of insufficiency.10

You may carefully watch your magnesium intake from your daily nutrition, but there are factors that may reduce your absorption, such as an unhealthy gastrointestinal tract,11 daily consumption of coffee, soda or alcohol, heavy menstrual periods, excessive sweating or prolonged stress.12 How well you absorb magnesium in your diet may also depend upon how much you consume and your overall nutrition.13

It is easy to understand how many are deficient. While consuming less than the low RDA recommendation, many also drink coffee and soda daily and/or suffer from an unhealthy gut microbiome that may impede absorption of magnesium from the diet. Since magnesium is essential to nearly every cell and many biological functions, it could easily be considered one of the most important nutrients for optimal health. Research has now demonstrated magnesium plays a fundamental role in the prevention of Type 2 diabetes.14

Diabetes Is a Foundational Problem in Western Society
Type 2 diabetes results when insulin resistance progresses to a point where your blood glucose levels are elevated well above the expected normal high of 100 mg/dL. Prior to the development of diabetes, you may experience prediabetes. This is a condition in which insulin resistance has begun to develop, often called "borderline diabetes." The number of individuals who suffer from either condition continues to rise precipitously.

According to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) surveillance, in 1994 only 13 states reported over 5 percent of their population suffered from diabetes, the highest of which was 6.2 percent.15 However, less than 20 years later, only one state reported a low of 6.2 percent, while the remainder of the country reported numbers as high as 14.2 percent. The CDC estimates the total number of Americans who have diagnosed or undiagnosed diabetes reaches 30.2 million.16

Type 2 diabetes places you at risk for a number of other dangerous and life-threatening health conditions, including kidney disease, heart disease, hypertension, stroke and blindness.17 Previous research has demonstrated higher intake of magnesium is associated with a lower risk of diabetes.18 Recent research has found that even those making poor dietary choices enjoyed protection against diabetes if they had a high intake of magnesium.19

To evaluate their assumption that higher intake of magnesium may be linked to lower incidence of diabetes, even when making poor carbohydrate choices, researchers looked at the diet habits of people enrolled in the Nurses' Health Study and Health Professionals Follow-Up Study.

They calculated the hazard ratios and adjusted for factors such as age, body mass index, history, processed meat intake and other physical factors that may have increased the risk of over 17,000 participants who developed Type 2 diabetes in 28 years.

They found those who consumed the highest amount of magnesium had a 15 percent lower risk of developing diabetes over those who consumed the least amount. The researchers also found higher consumption of magnesium in people who consumed foods with a high glycemic index was even more strongly tied to a reduced risk of developing Type 2 diabetes.20

Magnesium Deficiency May Speed Aging
In an effort to understand the impact magnesium may have on the capacity of cells to replicate and the integral part this plays in the development of disease, researchers analyzed the cell division of cultured human fibroblasts in the presence of adequate and inadequate magnesium.21 They found that while cells would divide and survive under moderate magnesium depletion, the cells also aged faster than those grown under normal magnesium concentrations.22 David Killilea, Ph.D., lead author of the study, said:23

“Magnesium deficiency affects the way the cells age. Accelerated cellular ageing affects the way tissue functions. We are now thinking that cellular consequences of magnesium deficiency may be driving long-term chronic disease. You could be moderately deficient for a long time and not know it."

Depression is another health condition affected by your magnesium levels that can shorten your life span. Looking at six decades of mental health and mortality data, researchers found an association between premature death and depression.24 Magnesium plays a key supporting role in healthy neurological function and mental health.25 Research demonstrates that magnesium insufficiency may be a causative factor in the development of depression, anxiety and stress-related conditions.

Coauthor with Killilea, Bruce Ames, Ph.D., used the study of magnesium impact on fibroblast replication within a larger theory of how micronutrients affect your health over your lifetime. His Triage Theory of Aging hypothesizes that moderate micronutrient deficiencies, often not enough to produce symptoms, may lead to accelerated aging and related diseases.26  During his presentation, Ames said:

"Triage theory predicts that the consequence of moderate shortages of even a single micronutrient, though insufficient to cause overt clinical symptoms, will impair functions essential for long-term health. This impairment will result in insidious damage (e.g., increased DNA damage) that, over time, leads to the acceleration of age-associated diseases (e.g. increased cancer).

As people with modest deficiencies have no overt clinical symptoms, there has been little incentive to correct these deficiencies, though this could change if it can be shown that they are resulting in biochemical changes (e.g., chromosome breaks that are markers of increased risk of age-related diseases, such as cancer)."

Heart Health Affects Longevity
Magnesium may play a significant role in the aging process when you suffer from insufficiency in amounts that are not low enough to cause recognizable symptoms of magnesium deficiency. Initially interested in cancer prevention, Ames wrote nearly 500 research papers during his professional career as his attention turned to the aging process and mitochondrial health.27

An increased intake of magnesium has been associated with improved cardiovascular health and a 30 percent reduction in cardiovascular risk, including ischemic heart disease.28 Studies have demonstrated that magnesium also has a significant impact on arterial stiffness that may be a precursor to high blood pressure and heart disease.

Magnesium helps prevent vascular calcification through multiple mechanisms, and in end-stage kidney disease there is an association between adequate amounts of serum magnesium and survival.29 Acting through two distinct pathways, magnesium plays a vital role in supporting arterial smooth muscle function and promoting arterial flexibility.

Role of Magnesium Sulfate in Pain Management
Research shows magnesium sulfate also plays a role in post-surgical pain management. Magnesium acts as a natural calcium channel blocker,30 which is important in pain processing.31 Research has demonstrated that magnesium administration during surgery reduced the need for intraoperative fentanyl.32

Another study concluded postoperative administration reduced pain and the need for opioids after a thoracotomy.33 Thoracotomy surgeries are painful and require planned pain management to improve patient outcomes. In an effort to determine if the administration of magnesium could also reduce the use of opioid drugs after surgery, researchers analyzed the result of using magnesium post-operatively.

In the second study, all patients received morphine in the recovery room, but the magnesium group also received an intravenous infusion of magnesium. A total number of 24 patients completed the study. Those who received magnesium infusion used significantly less morphine for pain control at four and eight hours after surgery, without any discernable difference in pain or sedation scores.34

The incidence of nausea and vomiting was similar in the two groups, but those who received magnesium stayed in the hospital an average of one day less than those who did not receive magnesium. The researchers also concluded that magnesium infusion did not cause any adverse side effects.

Another study found similar results in patients who had undergone a hysterectomy and received post-surgical intravenous magnesium sulfate.35 Forty women were assigned randomly to two groups; one received magnesium post-surgically and the second group received normal saline. After receiving the same anesthesia, the group who received a single dose of magnesium had lower pain scores over the first 24 hours and lower use of pain medication.

Magnesium Deficiency May Trigger More Health Conditions
As magnesium is essential to nearly 300 biochemical reactions, it is not surprising that it has also been associated with a reduced risk of several other health conditions. Researchers have identified over 3,700 binding sites on human proteins that indicate the role magnesium plays in disease may have been greatly underestimated.36

Dean has studied and written about magnesium since the late 1990s. In her book, "The Magnesium Miracle," she identifies over 25 different medical conditions an insufficiency or deficiency may cause or trigger that have been proven through scientific study. These include:37

Continued...

----------


## donnay

*Are you magnesium deficient? The 9 signs low levels of this key mineral could be ruining your life*

By Anna Magee For Healthista and Claudia Tanner For Mailonline
PUBLISHED: 09:45 EST, 9 January 2018


Insomnia, depression, cravings and tiredness are the bane of many of our lives. But they could be signs of a simple problem: magnesium deficiency.

The Daily Mail's Dr Michael Moseley addressed the issue recently when he appeared on BBC Radio Two’s Breakfast Show with Chris Evans – exploring how the humble mineral could treat a range of common ailments including migraines, PMT and constipation.

Yet it doesn't get a lot of attention. Although magnesium is found in brown rice, green leafy vegetables, beans, avocados, almonds and dark chocolate, most of us don't get enough of the amount we need. 

One study of 8,000 Britons by Mineral Check discovered around 70 per cent had low levels, Healthista reports.

Likewise, the Government’s most recent National Diet and Nutrition Survey revealed that most children and adolescents fail to get the recommended daily allowance with 53 per cent of teenage girls showing levels of gross deficiency.

Yet magnesium is an essential mineral which plays a crucial role in more than 300 different enzymatic reactions in the body each day. Research suggests it can help achieve a restful night’s sleep and reduce the symptoms of restless leg syndrome as well as improve chronic pain, tiredness, mood swings and migraines.

Here are some key signs of magnesium deficiency not to miss. 


Research suggests magnesium deficiency is linked to a range of problems including insomnia, depression, cravings and tiredness (stock image)

1. *You can’t stay asleep*

Studies have shown that when magnesium levels are too low, it’s harder to stay asleep. 

‘Magnesium contributes to the normal function of the nervous system thereby offering nervous system support which may then assist with sleep disturbance,’ said Rick Hay, London-based nutritionist and author of The Anti Ageing Food & Fitness Plan.

Magnesium increases a chemical neurotransmitter in the brain called gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA), which encourages relaxation as well as sleep. Low GABA levels in the body can make it difficult to relax. 

Magnesium promotes good sleep by helping us unwind, Hay explains, and it’s an important factor in how our body manages its sleep cycle. 

Indeed, a 2012 study found that 500mg magnesium taken for eight weeks before bed had a positive improvement on insomnia levels.

2. *You’re depressed*

‘Magnesium has a role in hormonal regulation and may also help blood sugar balance which can help with mood issues such as depression and anxiety,’ said Mr Hay.

Positive neurotransmitters in the brain such as serotonin are regulated by magnesium, and such neurotransmitters are essential to a stable mood. 

Excitingly, researchers last year published a study in the journal PLoS One that found adults who received 248mg of magnesium a day for six weeks saw a significant improvement in their levels of depression and anxiety.

3. *You get migraines*

If you’re one of the one in seven people who get migraines in the UK, supplementing with magnesium could help. 

‘Although evidence for magnesium’s role in migraine treatment is limited it’s very promising,’ said Mr Hay.

In fact, one study published in the European Journal for Neutraceutical Research found that using topical Magnesium Oil Spray from BetterYou across a three-month period helped improve the severity and frequency of symptoms.

‘This effect on reducing the severity of migraines was probably due to magnesium’s hormonal regulating benefits and its muscle relaxation properties,’ explained Mr Hay. 

4. *You crave chocolate*

Craving chocolate can be a sign of a magnesium deficiency, experts believe

Cravings for specific foods can indicate nutrient deficiency and if it’s chocolate you’re craving most often, a lack of magnesium could be the reason. 

The sweet treat is high in magnesium and because our levels go down during and before our period, some experts suggest what we’re really craving when we reach for chocolate pre-menstrually is magnesium.

The highest levels are found in dark chocolate that is over 60 per cent cocoa.

5. *You get muscle spasms*

As a muscle relaxant, magnesium works alongside calcium to regulate muscle movement. 
If you have too much calcium and not enough magnesium, the muscles of any part of your body can go into spasm. 
This can manifest as leg cramps, muscle pain, tightness and general aches, according to Mr Hay.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz53iYDY8o2 
Follow us: @MAIlOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Firestarter

An estimated 80% of Americans are magnesium deficient.
Prescription drugs and fluoride can deplete your body of magnesium.
Early signs of magnesium deficiency include loss of appetite, headache, nausea, fatigue, and weakness.
Magnesium deficiency can cause amongst others: osteoporosis, heart attacks and diabetes.

Over the past 30 years, women have been told to take supplemental calcium to avoid osteoporosis, and calcium has been added to food. Osteoporosis rates have continued to climb.

You cant simply add magnesium to your diet to solve problems, because when you take any of the following you need to take all the others into consideration as well: magnesium, calcium, vitamin D3, and vitamin K2.
If you're K2 or magnesium deficient, adding calcium will cause more problems than it solves. Taking mega doses of vitamin D supplements without sufficient amounts of K2 and magnesium can lead to vitamin D toxicity and magnesium deficiency symptoms.

If you have too much calcium and not enough magnesium, your muscles will tend to go into spasm. This could cause a heart attack: https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...-benefits.aspx


Magnesium can counter and reduce the toxic effects of fluoride.
Calcium and magnesium are important structural components of teeth and  bone.

In a scientific study, subjects from 40 to 80 years old, with the  highest calciumtomagnesium ratio suffered greater tooth loss than  those with a lower calciumtomagnesium ratio.

In 1941, Time Magazine published an article about the perfect teeth  and low incidence of bone fracture among residents of Deaf Smith County,  Texas.
The water in Deaf Smith County had a magnesium content twice as high as  that in Dallas County (where bone fracture and tooth decay were common).  The water in Deaf Smith County also contained relatively much calcium  and natural fluoride...
Adverse effects of fluoride, like weakening of bones and brown stains  and tooth pitting on teeth, were also absent in Deaf Smith County:  


> Teeth just plain don't decay in Deaf Smith County, on the sandy  plains of the Texas panhandle. (Elsewhere in the U.S. 95 out of 100 have  dental caries.) This remarkable fact was reported last week to the  Houston meeting of the American Dental Association by Dr. Edward Taylor,  chief dentist of the Texas State Board of Health.


In 1961, _Nature_ reported about a significant reduction  in dental caries in 200 patients that were given an alkaline phosphate  (= magnesium) for 3 years. Scientists in New Zealand discovered that  magnesium was the beneficial factor.
They concluded that: 


> an important role can possibly be assigned  to magnesium [phosphate] in the stabilization of chemical, physical and  electrokinetic states of the surface enamel calcium.


 In other  words, calcium can only have a positive impact after it is stabilised,  for example by magnesium.

Studies on guinea pigs and rats have confirmed the importance of  magnesium: 


> When guinea pigs are fed a diet deficient in magnesium  they grow slowly and, if they survive for a few months, they develop  deposits of calcium phosphate in such organs as the kidneys, muscles,  liver, stomach, and heart.
> ()
> A high calcium level in the diet increases the magnesium requirement of  guinea pigs just as has been observed by others who have studied the  magnesium requirement of the rat.


When researchers at Loma Linda University in California substituted  whole wheat with white flour in the food for rats, they found that more  caries developed. Whole wheat flour contains 113 mg of magnesium per 100  grams, but white flour has only 25 mg.
There were 3.64 carious lesions per rat on the white flour diet, which  also contained the high calcium foods cottage cheese and milk.
On the same diet, but with high magnesium whole wheat flour, there were only 1.16 carious lesions.

Lewis B. Barnett in September 1966 stated that supplementing our diet  with magnesium would be a much better method than fluoride for tooth  decay prevention.

Heres the short story: http://integratedsupplements.typepad...al-health.html
Heres the long version (which is part of a book on magnesium): http://www.mgwater.com/rod10.shtml

----------


## shashank16997

Magnesium ions taste sour. A small amount of magnesium in water imparts a slightly tart flavor in mineral water.

----------


## shashank16997

Magnesium ions taste sour. A small amount of magnesium in water imparts a slightly tart flavor in mineral water.


Adding water to a magnesium fire produces hydrogen gas, which can cause the fire to burn more fiercely!


Magnesium is a silvery-white alkaline earth metal.


Magnesium is named for the Greek city of Magnesia, a source of calcium oxide, which is called magnesia.


Magnesium is the 9th most abundant element in the universe.


Magnesium forms in large stars as a result of fusion of helium with neon. In supernova stars, the element is built from the addition of three helium nuclei to one carbon.

for more information check out my site crazyhealthplan

----------

